# Some cool woodwork with no modern tools



## jason101 (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

Amazing stuff. We're so spoiled with all of our whizbang tools and this guy doesn't even need electricty!!


----------

